# What do you use for your springpole?



## lilchampdog (Oct 4, 2008)

Im trying to find a good thick tire without any metal wires through it that will last more then a few days. Any body have any Ideas???? Ive used everything I could think of and it either wasnt good for the dog or wasnt strong enough to last. My dogs go nutts when I get them the little tires from the pet shops but they dont last. I've used rope but they dont really get into it.


----------



## jonathan (Oct 5, 2008)

try to get him used to a rope. mine like ropes and they dont like springs they like bike tubes


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I have used solid rubber tires off a hand truck and I have seen lawnmower wheels w/out the rim used for smaller dogs to tug on.


----------



## yamaha4eva (Jun 18, 2010)

You could buy some cow hides, I had a rope toy on mine but she seems to get bored of it, so I bought 6 cowhides from stillwater for 35 dollars, something with a little taste to make her go crazy.


----------



## Maraty (Jan 11, 2010)

Best thing Ive ever used... My friend is in a wheel chair.. And when he needs to replace his tires. He gives them to my dog.. He loves them.. They seem to last forever.


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)

How about dirt bike tires. As long as they are not "DOT approved" I dont think they would have steel in them.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

A-Train said:


> How about dirt bike tires. As long as they are not "DOT approved" I dont think they would have steel in them.


yes they do


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

This is what I use, it's a buoy tied to a rope, hanging off of my back porch. The buoy has quite a bit of spring to it, since I couldn't find a garage door spring. The rubber is pretty tough, and even though he would pull pieces off of it every now and then, it held up for quite a while! I call it my "Alaskan style springpole" LOL


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i use a garage door spring 
been using it for about 2 yrs


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

i could never secure my garage door springs well. I went to lowes and got some Porch swing springs. They are a little stiff but they get the job done


----------



## Gplyr91 (Oct 7, 2014)

My dog loves forklift tires 6.90 9 tire can get them free worn out ones at a tire store. Make sure not regular tire store one ment for semi and lawnmower and such. These tires are 10 ply rubber and if squished/sat on can tell no metal. Weighs 12-20 lbs can get smaller if preffer but its a bout 21 diamiter tire. If they chew that u got a monster. Mine loves to fetch tires lol. Great show. Sorry not best pic.


----------



## Gplyr91 (Oct 7, 2014)

If want can cut in half so can get good handle


----------



## Gplyr91 (Oct 7, 2014)

Then poke hole in middle and put rope/ chain though


----------

